# Chang Hye Jin



## lNlear (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, Chang Hye recurve woman gold medal in Rio and anyone know the recurve bow size?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

She shoots long limbs. I would assume she shoots a 25 inch riser. 

Her draw is 27 inches and she holds 42lbs. 

Rio Olympics says she is 5"2. The hair net and hat add some height to her in photos. 

She told me her draw was 27 inches and she shoots long limbs. World Archery athlete page says her draw weight is 40 lbs and her draw is 27.8. 

View attachment 5005185


According to World archery video she shoots 42lbs which should be accurate, and they also list her draw at 27 inches. The Korean national archers dont believe you can shoot 70 meters accurately under 40 lbs. 

View attachment 5005193


Most of the Korean ladies shoot long limbs. The bow is usually taller than they are. 

Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

two examples of bow height while resting on her foot. 

View attachment 5005201


View attachment 5005209



Chris


----------



## Celeriter (Mar 20, 2016)

Curious, why do they prefer such a long bow for their DL? Is it for a more stable arrow?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

more forgiving would be my hunch. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Her english is not very good and my Korean is even poorer. But she is alway super nice to answer questions from me from time to time. 

In one of our early conversations, she said she shot a 66 inch bow. Im pretty sure she meant when strung it was 66 inches.

My 70 inch bow (25 inch riser and long limbs) is 66 inches strung and braced. 

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Chang Hye Jin with a 70" bow? 

I don't think so.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

She shoots 66" bows.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm led to believe they shoot longer bows to give a string angle that has a better reference point for their face shape.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Definitely, the 3 girls in Rio were all shooting 25" risers and 66" (short) limbs

From my pictures, even if angle was bit diffferent, it looks very evident


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I can only go off what she personally told me. She said she shot a 66 inch bow, and she shot long limbs. 

i attached the conversation in photo.


Chris


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't believe a woman of 5-2 can have a draw length of between 27 to 27.something as was reported. Hard to believe for me. I'd guess closer to 25 inches.
I'm a male at 5-9 and I only pull 24.25 to the plunger. Barebow high anchor. Call it 26 AMO.

No way a lady that size draws over 27 plus. I believe she'd use short limbs for a 66" bow.

Chris, I believe what you said, but you must have misheard.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I think it was just lost in translation. Looking at string angles I'd be pretty surprised if those three were 70" bows. Even Park Sung Huyn used only 68" bow on 27.5" draw, and for her, the top limb tip was well over her head when the bow was resting.

But, they tend to use longer bows than western archers. I was told that it was simply for better string angle to get a good anchor and to ease finger placement and extension. Argument also was that there is no need to use short bows, as you can get longer (better) ones which are as fast as short ones used to be.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Here's Kim's recommendation from few years back. But it might be different (longer bows) these days. Would place her in same 68" category as mrs. Park.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Keeshond said:


> I can't believe a woman of 5-2 can have a draw length of between 27 to 27.something as was reported. Hard to believe for me. I'd guess closer to 25 inches.
> I'm a male at 5-9 and I only pull 24.25 to the plunger. Barebow high anchor. Call it 26 AMO.
> 
> No way a lady that size draws over 27 plus. I believe she'd use short limbs for a 66" bow.
> ...


You really can't compare barebow and recurve draw lengths. Very different animal. My recurve DL is 32.25" and my barebow DL is about 31"

5'2" and 27" draw? It's possible, esp. if she has long arms. My wife is 5'6" (and change) and draws 28" and her arms aren't particularly long and she could gain more draw if she achieved better alignment.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Keeshond said:


> I can't believe a woman of 5-2 can have a draw length of between 27 to 27.something as was reported. Hard to believe for me. I'd guess closer to 25 inches.
> 
> No way a lady that size draws over 27 plus. I believe she'd use short limbs for a 66" bow.
> 
> Chris, I believe what you said, but you must have misheard.



Again, i can only go off what she told me, 

View attachment 5006265


Since World Archery also says her draw is 27, then i would feel confident that she draws 27 inches. Interesting, you can post straight from the source and still people will debate it. 

She told me she shoots a 66 inch bow, she shoots long limbs, and has a draw of 27 inches. 

I did not mishear. She and i message in writing, so i am reading her answers. I would be pretty confident that she knows her draw length and bow information. Infer what you will. 



Chris


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

27" I can believe. 66" bow too. But that "long" must be lost in translation. I have never ever heard any Korean use "short, medium, long" moniker, as they always use 25" riser and use 66-68-70 to describe their bow length.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

perhaps, her english is not that good, and my Korean is even worse. 

I can only go off what she answers. 

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

lNlear said:


> Hello, Chang Hye recurve woman gold medal in Rio and anyone know the recurve bow size?


The clue is in the ratio of the limb's relative proportions to its own markings. The same with stabilizers. That's how you tell at a glance.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Talking about her draw, vs her arrow length, vs AMO draw length, is in fact talking about different things.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris, I never doubted you for what you heard. Probably as limbwalker points out I'm not familiar with draw length differences between Olympic and barebow. I've never shot Olympic style or used a clicker, etc. I'm a stringwalker and have been for many years.

I have very short arms and I hate anyone else who draws more than me. Especially if they're only 5-2. LOL


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

66" bow with long limbs would mean a 21" riser. Right?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't believe this thread is still going actually. Slow week on AT?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

John Magera thinks this thread is not worth his time^


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The woman says she shoots a 66" bow and draws 27". Seems reasonable to me. 

Where is that archery shoes thread? LOL.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

She was on a Korean show after the Olympics and she said she was chosen for the sport because she had long arms for her height. When she said long limbs she was most likely referring to long limbs as her "long arms". The bow length they go by is AMO length, not the strung and braced length.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

The next time anyone has an argument with their significant other, remember this thread.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I did a calculation from photographic analysis. 

Chang Hye Jin uses X10 600 spine at AMO draw of approximately 27.35 inches.

The reason for her long draw is her long upper arms.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

x1440 said:


> She was on a Korean show after the Olympics and she said she was chosen for the sport because she had long arms for her height. When she said long limbs she was most likely referring to long limbs as her "long arms". The bow length they go by is AMO length, not the strung and braced length.


That would make sense, if she was talking about her arms as limbs instead of the bow limbs. 

Chris


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

theminoritydude said:


> I did a calculation from photographic analysis.
> 
> Chang Hye Jin uses X10 600 spine at AMO draw of approximately 27.35 inches.
> 
> The reason for her long draw is her long upper arms.


Photographic analysis? It's not that important to me. But thanks anyway. LOL


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Keeshond said:


> Photographic analysis? It's not that important to me. But thanks anyway. LOL


It was fun. It appears that as long as your arrow crest markings are clear and the spine and model is known, you could theoretically determine most archer's draw to 1/4 inch accuracy as long as the video is shot in HD.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> It was fun. It appears that as long as your arrow crest markings are clear and the spine and model is known, you could theoretically determine most archer's draw to 1/4 inch accuracy as long as the video is shot in HD.


But what if they are wearing non-archery specific shoes?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Arsi said:


> But what if they are wearing non-archery specific shoes?


Name one pair of archery specific shoes.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Believe it or not...









Nike Akribis archery shoe


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Many thanks. 

Wait, you're still here......


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm surprised myself.

Post-Olympic doldrums really slow this place down.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

You had to show that shoe?

I hate Nike for lots of reason. LOL

Lance Armstrong just one of them. Michael Vick another.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Keeshond said:


> You had to show that shoe?
> 
> I hate Nike for lots of reason. LOL
> 
> Lance Armstrong just one of them. Michael Vick another.


Well lucky for you, we don't have any cheaters or dog killers in archery.


----------



## a.curious.kat (Aug 25, 2020)

Keeshond said:


> I can't believe a woman of 5-2 can have a draw length of between 27 to 27.something as was reported. Hard to believe for me. I'd guess closer to 25 inches.
> I'm a male at 5-9 and I only pull 24.25 to the plunger. Barebow high anchor. Call it 26 AMO.
> 
> No way a lady that size draws over 27 plus. I believe she'd use short limbs for a 66" bow.
> ...


I'm 5'1" and my draw length is 26". It's not too much of a stretch to believe.  Although, I do have longer arms than average women my height.


----------

